# mechanical broadheads



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Im looking at either grim reaper, schwacker or rage any info on their performance? I will most likely only be hunting deer (maybe elk) any thoughts on these heads?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have not used rage or Shwacker but have had great success with the grim reapers. I have shot mule deer and turkeys as close as 5 yards and as far as 55 yards. Massive blood trails.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm a fixed blade guy but, if i shot a mechanical head it would be Grim Reaper without a doubt. the 1 3/8 cut to be exact. I have a couple friends that destroy elk with them. that said I hear shwacker's are good


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I narrowed it down to grim reaper and schwacker


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

You should look into the rage hypodermics, massive blood trail, fly straighter than any other broadheads I've shot. Last year I was giving grim reapers fatal steel a try and drilled a buck of a life time at 80 yards but didn't get any penetration at all through the shoulder blade. Yes it was a bad shot placement, my arrow actually flew a little off from where I was aiming but I am not blaming that on the tip itself. I know if I was using the hypodermic I am pretty sure it would've blown through the shoulder blade no problem. That buck has beat me for two years and I watched him throughout the winter so hopefully I win this year.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I prefer the Swhacker heads. They probably have the lowest likelyhood of failure. Even if it doesn't function for some reason, you still have at least a 1" cutting diameter 2 blade. The blades don't have a choice but to open. I have killed deer and elk with them, but would prefer to narrow the use to deer sized animals only and use fixed blade for elk and bigger.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

get the grim reaper razortip with the 1 3/8 cut. thats the best head they make,

I have another buddy that shoots the rage hypodermics and he loves them, my little brother has less of an experience with them as both blades broke when he shot a doe on the extended season.

A buddy of mine had a deploy failure on a shwacker last year on his pronghorn hunt, but I still wouldn't discredit that head..

if your interested you can shoot a fixed blade Wacem broadhead. they fly out of my bow like darts. I shoot them side by side with my field points and there is no difference between either one in flight. bullseyes every time unless i flinch. they are only 1 1/8 cut but, when I shot my wasatch bull he dropped within 40 yards.

realistically any 3 of those broadheads will get the job done

you could look up on you tube hank parker shwacker barrel test. he shoots the rage, grim reaper and shwacker along with others through a 55 gallon barrel and shows results. I think rage are good broadheads but, in his test it was one of the weakest heads to hold up.

but again deer and elk aren't wearing steel coats


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my 3 of my cousins in Arizona shoot pigs every year with Rage and they cut some good holes in them so I wont bash on them too much.

but I think an Elk is tougher than a javileina, although I wouldn't want to corner one unless i wanted to get my legs ripped off

What I would probably do is buy each and see which one you bow like the best

thats what I did with fixed blades and I found out that Strikers and Wacems flew the best. And really if my bow could shoot Muzzys like I shoot my wacems thats the head i'd shoot. my old bow shot muzzys excellent and I messed some elk up with those broadheads!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I like more of a hybrid with the grave digger. You get the fixed and mechanical in that head. Flies great. You get to choose chisel tip or cut on contact head. Check them out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rage Extreme with the 2.3" cutting diameter. I'm sold on them after last year seeing what they do to deer and elk.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I killed a Javelina this year with a Schwacker, and it did a good job. I killed another one with a G5 fixed blade and liked that performance a little more


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

The one and only deer I've killed with a bow was done with a rage 2 blade. Left a pretty nasty wound and a blood trail that I DID follow in the dark oak and elm forests of Texas.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Me and a few buddies have killed a few cows the last few years with Rage 3 blades, blood trails have always been pretty awesome. My last one my two boys (5 & 3) tracked the blood trail for me, if that tells you how good the blood trails are. Excellent penetration as well, on that one it went all the way through her at 48 yards.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am a diehard for the fixed but I would have no worries hunting with a Rage.


----------



## elkfan (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I, and our buddy have shot deer and elk with the rage 3 blade for the last couple of years, and as previously mentioned, the holes and bloodtrails were great. This year I'm going to try the Hypodermics as well.


----------

